# William Cunningham



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

William Cunningham, Scottish Presbyterian (October 2, 1805 -- December 15, 1861) was one of the Disruption Worthies. He is the author of _The Reformers; and The Theology of the Reformation_, _Discussions on Church Principles: Popish, Erastian, and Presbyterian_ and _Historical Theology_, among other works. 

His biography by Robert Rainy and James Mackenzie is found here.

Sermons, From 1828 to 1860 By William Cunningham, D.D.

The Westminster Confession on the Relation Between Church and State


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2007)

A painting of him is for sale by David Lachman:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2007)

More on his life and works here.


----------

